# HD menu pixelated?



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I turned on the tv tonight and thought initially that an update had reverted me to SD menus again, but no, they are HD style, but just pixelated/fuzzy. Has anyone run across this?


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I turned on the tv tonight and thought initially that an update had reverted me to SD menus again, but no, they are HD style, but just pixelated/fuzzy. Has anyone run across this?


The update caused the video menu to revert to SD output settings on one of my boxes.
Make sure HD video output is enabled and HD menu's set.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

shamilian said:


> The update caused the video menu to revert to SD output settings on one of my boxes.
> Make sure HD video output is enabled and HD menu's set.


I will cehck it, but I don't think thats the cause as programming is in HD.


----------



## joking777 (Dec 28, 2015)

Same problem here. I spent an hour or so last night verifying in was my TiVo and not my TV.

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I found that rebooting resolves it, though it did return yesterday again.


----------



## joking777 (Dec 28, 2015)

joking777 said:


> Same problem here. I spent an hour or so last night verifying in was my TiVo and not my TV.
> 
> Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


I would post example pictures but this is my first post and I need 5 to post images.

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## joking777 (Dec 28, 2015)

joking777 said:


> Same problem here. I spent an hour or so last night verifying in was my TiVo and not my TV.
> 
> Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


Response

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## joking777 (Dec 28, 2015)

joking777 said:


> Same problem here. I spent an hour or so last night verifying in was my TiVo and not my TV.
> 
> Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


Response 2

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## joking777 (Dec 28, 2015)

joking777 said:


> Same problem here. I spent an hour or so last night verifying in was my TiVo and not my TV.
> 
> Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


Response 3

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## joking777 (Dec 28, 2015)

joking777 said:


> Same problem here. I spent an hour or so last night verifying in was my TiVo and not my TV.
> 
> Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


https://goo.gl/photos/jty49B9vMSdd2jQS8

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebsh (Jun 4, 2008)

My TiVo XL4 just did this tonight and it's annoying, picture output according to the TV is 1080i, video is clear as HD but the menus and overlays are all pixelated like they are lower res and being upscaled... just started out of no where... what is up with this? rebooting seems to fix it but what causes it?!


----------



## jelwell (Jun 7, 2001)

My Premier does this somewhat regularly. Between this and the guide data change adding a bunch of channels I don't receive and removing some I do... I am ready to try Plex's new DVR offering.
Joseph Elwell.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

My Premiere did this after the update. Rebooted and it was fine and hasn't been a problem since (over a week).


----------



## jelwell (Jun 7, 2001)

I had to reboot again yesterday.  This is the worst TiVo I ever owned. I have purchased 5, 3 for myself.


----------



## jelwell (Jun 7, 2001)

Ugh. Again today. Did a new update just roll out? I have long since given up hope this would be fixed. Switching to SD menus is fine, but switching back to HD does not help. I have to restart.


----------



## jelwell (Jun 7, 2001)

And again today. I finally broke down and bought an HDHomerun Extend to use with current Plex setup. The only thing I will miss is the slide remote.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I had my Premiere XL for over six years before the same thing happened: video was OK, SD menus were OK, but HD menus were pixelated (fuzzy, unfocused, however you want to describe it). 

I tried everything except restarting the TiVo, because nowadays that requires unplugging the box then plugging it back in. But seeing that suggested here, I did exactly that, and now it's fixed! Thanks.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> tried everything except restarting the TiVo, because nowadays that requires unplugging the box then plugging it back in. But seeing that suggested here, I did exactly that, and now it's fixed! Thanks.


You've always been able to restart through the menu as well.

Scott


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> You've always been able to restart through the menu as well.
> 
> Scott


Depends on the TiVo and the UI version.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Depends on the TiVo and the UI version.


Which ones have you not been able to do a restart through the menu? I don't recall hearing that is not available although the location has changed depending on the UI and version.

Scott


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> Which ones have you not been able to do a restart through the menu? I don't recall hearing that is not available although the location has changed depending on the UI and version.
> 
> Scott


Ah. It used to be in the same menu as Standby, but they moved it under Help. Currently 20.7.4.x here. I guess I should be proud to say I don't spend as much time with these boxes as I used to.


----------



## jelwell (Jun 7, 2001)

Again today. Worst TiVo I have ever owned. Won't be buying another.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

jelwell said:


> Again today. Worst TiVo I have ever owned. Won't be buying another.


I would think that at present the only thing that could create issues similar to those that you mention would be if you have the video set to 4 X 3 and you're actually displaying it on a 16 X 9 display or maybe you've actually got the SD menu selected vs the HD. Either I'd guess could look terrible. An HDMI cable issue? Maybe! You mentioned issues in '16, '17 and '18 maybe just maybe it's 'self-inflicted'!

I'm updating all of my Premiere boxes today preparing for resale and I've no issues. I've not used these boxes regularly for a few years but never any issues before either. One box while 'updating' actually set the video to 4 X 3 and I haven't had a 4 X 3 display for many years. It was an easy correction. Seems that box maybe gave me SD or HD choice also. I thought it odd but it was an easy correction.

The Premiere was connected through a receiver using HDMI and the receiver actually had corrected it to 'almost' acceptable. I'm waiting for the 3d to complete the update now.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

as a test (not a permanent solution or workaround), set the video to 720p only, and see if the menu issue is resolved.


----------



## wesmjc (Jul 2, 2006)

I had 1080i, 720p & 480p check off in my video resolution setting and the menu was degraded. As soon as I'd unchecked the 480p setting, the menu was much better.


----------

